
Show HN: Who's Hiring RSS Feed - ahawkins
http://whoshiring.news
======
ahawkins
Author here. I build this because I needed an RSS feed from the various "Who's
hiring threads". I may expand it out to the freelancer threads if there's
demand.

I hope this helps others looking for work.

------
AgentEpsilon
Looks great! Personally I'd love an option to filter the RSS feed - I'm
looking for an internship and if I could get a feed of only the listings
containing the word "intern" that'd be great. Maybe a keyword passed as a
query string in the url?

~~~
ahawkins
Check it out now. Added a keyword search.

------
peternicky
Curious why this feed isn't updating with the March results.

------
one87
I wish the content would be also included into the rss feed, so I don't have
to switch from my news reader to a browser. Thx for the service!

~~~
ahawkins
Yes. I can completely make that happen.

~~~
ahawkins
Check it out now. It should be working.

~~~
one87
Cool thx!

------
peternicky
This is REALLY nice. Thank you for building this!

